# Peeing in the shower



## XyMama (Nov 1, 2007)

My 21mo DS is doing great with PL, however he has gotten into the habit of going into the shower to pee first thing in the morning. I like it for the easy clean-up, and at this point I'm just glad he is telling me he needs to go before he does it! He seems to prefer the shower, at least in the morning, but am I setting us up for a battle later? Anyone else's LO do this and then successfully transition away from the shower when he/she was older and ready?


----------



## cera (Dec 6, 2006)

My almost 3 year old pees in the shower everytime we get in, even if he has just gone. I think it just fine, at least he is not peeing on your floor right? Are you concerned that he is peeing in the shower in general or just that he prefers it over the potty? If it's the shower then you may be sol b/c DH still pees in the shower, lol. If it's the latter I wouldn't worry he will eventually pee in the potty in the am on his own.


----------



## Gentle~Mommy :) (Apr 21, 2009)

Do you mean he is using the shower as a potty? or do you mean he is peeing while having a shower?

My boys think it's hilariousl to pee during their showers. lol, but I don't think I would be thrilled with them peeing without water running. I have a nice bathmat in there and I like to have baths at night, I don't think that is very sanitary.


----------



## XyMama (Nov 1, 2007)

He does use the potty, both sitting on the big potty with the seat insert and standing using his peter potty urinal thing, but first thing in the morning, or if given the choice, he will go in the shower. He actually seems to be aiming at the drain, lol! Maybe it's easier than the urinal because he doesn't have to aim as accurately? The shower is not on, btw (well, until after he pees and then we use the detachable hose to wash it down) he just opens up the door and goes in. Really convenient actually. I'm just afraid I'm teaching him that shower=potty instead of potty=potty.


----------



## cera (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XyMama* 
He does use the potty, both sitting on the big potty with the seat insert and standing using his peter potty urinal thing, but first thing in the morning, or if given the choice, he will go in the shower. He actually seems to be aiming at the drain, lol! Maybe it's easier than the urinal because he doesn't have to aim as accurately? The shower is not on, btw (well, until after he pees and then we use the detachable hose to wash it down) he just opens up the door and goes in. Really convenient actually. I'm just afraid I'm teaching him that shower=potty instead of potty=potty.

Aaah I see, I thought you were saying he waits to pee till you had your morning shower and pees in the running shower. Maybe you could close the shower curtain so it's a less accessible option. I don't mind ds peeing in the shower while it's on but I don't think I would want him using our bathtub/shower as a toilet. He may grow out of it or may be enabling a bad habit, hard to tell but I would try to nip it in the bud now.


----------



## Monkeygrrl (Oct 9, 2005)

Can you just have him shower at that time? Turn on the water, pee, wash, be done? Make that be the habit instead of just peeing in the shower and rinsing it.

Maybe you can let him know that he can do that if he is going to shower, but if not, then he needs to use the toilet. I would not appreciate my boys peeing in the shower if it was not on.

My partner pees in the shower almost every time he showers. He seems to enjoy it. *shrug* My boys go back and forth with it. Whatever works for them.

peace...
Margaret


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

i would have no problem with peeing in the shower. I wouldn't even have a problem with a grown up choosing to pee in the shower everytime they peed. Just rinse it down, it all goes the same place. I pee in the shower when I shower.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I don't think I would encourage the peeing in a dry shower 'cause if it became a habit that he continued when you are no longer there to immediately rinse it it could become gross. Peeing in a running shower - eh, who cares.


----------



## RasJi7 (Sep 25, 2007)

does he have a stool for the big potty? maybe he would like standing on it and aiming into the big potty? I don't mind the while bathing pee but the thought of it becoming a regular potty area kind of bothers me... what else will they think of to pee in/on? Today it was his wooden puzzle







aimed and watched it splatter and everything *sigh*


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

We ec'd my son and for a while he preferred to pee in the tub. He is 4 now and doesn't pee in it except right before a bath. My DH was concerned about it becoming a lifelong habit but it didn't.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
i would have no problem with peeing in the shower. I wouldn't even have a problem with a grown up choosing to pee in the shower everytime they peed. Just rinse it down, it all goes the same place. I pee in the shower when I shower.











Wouldn't bother me at all. I'd be thrilled that he was doing the whole shebang on his own. Sure, he can't quite rinse it down yet, but when he is tall enough for that, just remind him to do it.


----------



## XyMama (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 









Wouldn't bother me at all. I'd be thrilled that he was doing the whole shebang on his own. Sure, he can't quite rinse it down yet, but when he is tall enough for that, just remind him to do it.

That's kind of how I'm leaning. It's so early in the PL process, I'd hate to derail our progress by discouraging anything. Plus, he is never unsupervised, so I will always be there to rinse it down at this stage...


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hipumpkins* 
We ec'd my son and for a while he preferred to pee in the tub. He is 4 now and doesn't pee in it except right before a bath. My DH was concerned about it becoming a lifelong habit but it didn't.

It cracks me up to be thinking about "omg one day this kid will be 45 years old and still ONLY pee in the shower!!!"


----------



## Monkeygrrl (Oct 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
It cracks me up to be thinking about "omg one day this kid will be 45 years old and still ONLY pee in the shower!!!"

Well we wouldn't want our children to be different than anyone else. And there's just not that many people who pee in the shower, ya know. He might be made fun of, and we don't want that.









/sarcasm

peace...
Margaret


----------



## beachmom5 (Dec 8, 2012)

lifeguard said:


> I don't think I would encourage the peeing in a dry shower 'cause if it became a habit that he continued when you are no longer there to immediately rinse it it could become gross. Peeing in a running shower - eh, who cares.


Whether you encourage it or not, whether he learned it as a toddler or not, when he hits the locker rooms with school mates he'll learn to pee in the showers, whether they're on or not!


----------

